# Reading > Poems, Poets, and Poetry >  Poetry Reviews and Analyses from the Reconstruction Era

## PPSEL Writing

Middle School Students at PPSEL have written reviews and analytical pieces from poetry based upon and from the Reconstruction Era.

----------


## Ms. Cassady

*The Fearless That Hasnt Fallen*
I see the fear less stand, by unknown author. In the poem To William Lloyd Garrison by unknown author shows symbolize, alliteration, and imagery throughout the poem talking about how God has chosen certain people to make a difference in, this society. This powerful poem show significant symbolism that gives a variation of emotions. For instance the poem says Champion of those who groan beneath representing the underworld and the mischievous unknowns. The poet creates symbolism representing society resolving from the struggles developing our nation to be successful. Since this is during the Reconstruction Era the title To William Lloyd Garrison could be from the perspective of a slave writing a letter to his loved ones pouring all of his emotions and thoughts on how society should change.

To William Lloyd Garrison includes great alliteration and rhyme. Alliteration in this poem helps transition all the stanzas more smoothly. At the beginning of the poem the mood is showing plethora amount of compassion and happiness, but in the middle of the poem there is darkness and depression that takes over all the joyful emotions. For example humans heart would be considered alliteration and also steadfast strength, because both of the letters in the begging of the words start with the same letter. Those examples of the poem can transition or change the emotions of the audience.

With the use of imagery the author paints unique pictures in the audiences head that can be glamorous or gory. Vast vocabulary in the poem forms in depth images to give the poem a broader and more powerful meaning. Heart shall shell beneath tyrants rod gives a visual of tyrants masterpiece (rod).
Every poem has vast important life lessons that can have a swirl pool of emotions and meanings. The poem To William Lloyd Garrison expresses how being fearless can change the world.

----------


## Ms. Cassady

The idea of life and death is a very obscure topic, for even the highest of scholars. It is an inevitable truth feared secretly by all. Edgar Allen Poe puts this idea back into perspective with his invigorating poem, The City in the Sea. He has given us masterpiece of a poem filled with poetic devices, symbolism and thought provoking language. Immediately, he explains this place as where, the good and the bad and the worst and the best, have gone to their eternal rest. Saying that no matter how you were in life, we all go to the same place. Poe goes on to describe the riches of this city, saying, But not the riches there that lie in each idols diamond eye-Not the gaily jeweled dead, tempt the waters from their bed; For no ripples curl, alas! This, to me, means that no matter how much you had in your past life, money cannot buy virtue and place in heaven. This poem, as a whole, is describing the immorality and greed of humanity, and in the end, none of the gaily jeweled dead will ever make a change, and will be punished or rewarded accordingly. Its talking about the inevitability of death and subordination. The good and the bad have gone to their death, meaning all people die, regardless of sin or not. In addition, cities are a subordinate of nature. In this case, this city, which I believe to be the fabled lost city of Atlantis because it was known for its temples, palaces, and towers, sinks into the sea. Even Hell is a subordinate to death, as it shall do it (death) reverence Ultimately, everything and everyone is forgotten. Perhaps death in Poes meaning is the death of human virtues. The shrines, palaces and temples represents our old beliefs, and trembles not because we once believed. However, they resemble nothing that is ours because our virtues by then, mean nothing and are forgotten. Maybe, the rays of holy heaven are our virtues trying to break through our immortal atmosphere, or in this case, the waters. The buildings he depicts in the second verse represent the hard work and integrity we once had, and how beautiful we used to be, but now, it has all sunk under the sea. In the third verse I each idols diamond eye, suggests that we, as a human race, brought this upon ourselves. That we are responsible for the death of mortality. For no ripple curl, alas may mean that no one is willing to rise and begin once again, a beautiful society in which humans follow virtues. However, in the fourth verse, Poe writes that a stir is in the air! The waves-there is movement there! suggesting that perhaps once more, humans have begun to feel a desire to work, to follow virtues and to believe in morality Later Hell, representing the old times when there were no virtues. Hence, Hell, rising from a thousand thrones, Shall do it in reverence. However, the beauty in poetry is that you can interpret it anyway you like, so please make of what you from this poem.

----------


## Ms. Cassady

Death rules a lonely city in the far west, where the buildings are unknown and everything comes to rest by melancholy waters. Nighttime prevails here. Although in eternal darkness, light from the sea shines on the tower and death looks down from his tower. The graves lie open, but none of their riches tempt the still waters. Then, suddenly, a breeze causes some movement in the sea, which gains a red glow as if to resemble the coming of the underworld as the city begins to sink. 
In the poem The city by the sea Edgar Allan Poe uses diction, symbolism, and imagery to create an effective and engaging piece. By beginning with the personification of death, City in the Sea quickly sets the tone of darkness and sorrow for the remainder of the poem. This exemplifies the gothic setting that Poe establishes in this piece. The city does not have a realistic location and instead takes place in a more romantic setting. The land promotes mystery for all. Poes Gothicism deals mainly with atmosphere and mood, and the loneliness of the city and its closeness with death help to set the increasing horror. 
In The city by the sea the main meaning of the poem revolves around hard labor and death. Death rules the city, and from his tower he emphasizes the increasing death in the city. The city is located far down within the dim west which represents the direction of the setting sun and that symbolizes a large amount of death. The dead are gaily-jeweled which implies happiness and celebration, but they lie in open graves and they only have the energy of the waves. Eventually, the first sign of movement fails to save the city and it ands up sinking slowly. The citys lack of willpower positions it as destined for doom and it begins to sink.

----------


## Ms. Cassady

*Mother-Nature*
Shadows hunt the past of every soul. In Dreamland by Christina Rossetti, the poet creates a substantial tone, uses a variety of poetic devices, and portrays a steady theme. Dark sadness is the tone that is displayed. For instance, the author gives the girl a heavyhearted voice by the girl not having feeling of the rain. For example, she cannot see the grainand Rest, rest for evermorefulfill this emotionally drained persona the author is getting the point a crossed that the girl is leaving the fields of corn for the cold. Sleep that no morn shall break sleep until there is no more pain. The tone goes from gloomy and cheerless to a depression period and a tearful and a scary part of moving on to another life.

Rest, rest for evermore upon a mossy shore. Repletion and rhyme are the two poetic devices used in Dreamland. Weep, deep, sleep all are at the end of the first paragraph, the rhyming is concise and on point. Furthermore repletion, rest, rest, a perfect rest Rhyme,  she cannot see the grain ripening on hill and plain

Afterlife is a big a solid word that fits the theme of this poem.  Rivers weep their waves into the deep. The rivers are weeping for the girl as she cries and the waves cutting into her emotions deeper and deeper.   Rest rest at the hearts core till time shall crease; her heart will soon stop as she starts to see the other side of life. Sometimes death isnt always pleasant as some might express. Dreamland has a sorrowful tone, beautiful poetic devices, and the influential theme.

----------


## Ms. Cassady

* The Phoenix of Opportunity*
By: Savannah 

Sunsets are beautiful and dangerous. They bring dark to the day and they can cover your sight. You may not be able to see, but you opportunity is out there, and once the sun comes back up, you can get on your feet and do what you do best... change the world. Even if the sunset is a gateway for dark to come in, it's also a gate opening to set you free.The poem "The Sun-Struck Eagle" by Eleanor Percy Lee, is a beautiful expression of life and freedom through symbolism, diction, and a powerful yet moving theme.

Symbolism is a form of expression. The word means something, but can easily imply something else. Lee demonstrates this in her poem by stating "and his dark eye, bent up to each beam of light." The meaning implied paints a picture of this eagle or man's situation. He is searching for every opportunity to change his life. She shows that a poor man can still have a chance in our whirlwind of a world. Furthermore, Lee indicates hopelessness in another line of her poem. "The dark eyes' glory, dim with pain." This quote speaks multitudes. It simply states that a chance for freedom was vigorously ripped away from the man and so he feels useless. Almost like a butterfly with no wings. His passion that he longed for is fading into his lonely depression that consumes his heart and you can see it in his eyes. The eye is a mirror of the soul, just as the diction is a mirror of the author.

Lee's terminology in her poem is clearly imported for she understands the target her arrow must hit. She precisely presents this spectacle throughout many stanzas of her ballad. "and the dark plumes quivering upon his breast." this division of the stanza defiantly fills the canvas and shows us the true colors on her picture. As well as, "Where the keenest ray of sun was thrown." is an excellent model of the vocabulary that helps us visualize the symbolic meaning and the hidden theme in the composition. 
￼
Theme is the overall effect or essence of the writing. Interpreting theme is much distinct to each individual. However, many themes may be alike. The theme interpreted from this poem is, even though you may be free, if the world doesn't want you to be, you must fight the battle hard, or you will plummet to no return. "Beyond the clouds I watched him tower." He wants freedom, so he can chase his dreams he has been longing for. "Reeling down from that height divine," he was falling into the void of hopelessness because he wanted freedom to mark his own path, but the world rejected it. Once his passion died, he would be pointless, useless, and the sun would go down again. The sun rises and the sun falls, but it must always come back up, it's in it's nature, it cannot resist.

The hand crafted art that was hard fought, proves to the world that even if freedom is just a touch away, it can fade, but maybe not forever.

----------


## Ms. Cassady

*
Different on the Inside*

Gliding along at her liege lords side/Out shining all in that company. The Captive by Ella Wheeler Wilcox sparks the curiosity of the audience; intriguing them to read on. Wilcox uses symbolism, a plethora of poetic devices, and the theme of everything is not what it sees on the inside to create an alluring piece of writing that urges the readers to see others perspectives in life. 

A main factor in The Captive is the symbolism Wilcox uses to fill her poem with deeper meaning and influence her audience. For instance, Wilcox states, With a pain in her heart as great as then/Zenobia walks again. Zenobia is more than a queen from 270 AD, shes a comparison to the way that the bride in the poem feels. Zenobia and the millionaires wife both felt as though they were trapped to feel and be what was expected of them, which leads to a clear example of symbolism. When Wilcox writes about the old man, she doesnt mean an actual old man. The old man symbolizes the society telling how the bride should be and what feelings she should have toward her life. 

Another component, found throughout Wilcoxs poem, is the variety of poetic devices. Wilcox utilizes similes, metaphors, alliteration, and imagery to make her poem flow. Lines like: A beautiful captive, all aflame, and She glides down the stairs like a thing of light are not only figurative language, but words that create imagery in the mind and keep thoughts about Wilcoxs poem long after finishing reading it. 
Lastly, the theme the author portrays, is one that many forget to acknowledge in life. In The Captive Wilcoxs choice of words make the theme seem subtle. For example, she says how the people thought her a goodly sight, and With a pain in her heart, which go much farther than the obvious meaning: lack of contentment. In other words, even though someone may have the ideal life, this doesnt mean they are always content with it. Wilcox illustrates this theme by claiming that the woman in the poem is not happy with her life, while everyone around her thinks differently. This goes to show that if you arent in someones position, you dont know what they are truly feeling. 

All in all, The Captive by Ella Wheeler Wilcox is an extraordinary piece of writing. Wilcox not only includes a variety of poetic devices, but she uses symbolism to create a more meaningful theme than the words seem to have.

----------


## Ms. Cassady

The Fires of War:
Ethan V

If I should die, think this only of me: That theres some corner of a field that is forever England. There shall be in that rich earth a richer dust concealed. A dust Whom England bore, shaped, and made aware. Henry Wadsworth Longfellow creates a stunning speech telling of a foreign field that he is completely devoted to, he continues to regard it with a patriotic awe and longing that only a man about to die could possess. The Soldier symbolizes WW1 and how it affected his life, all lives, and represented the sacrificial price that all wardens paid to protect their countries. The soldier in the poem describes his love of England and all of its beauty. How brave is he, to walk into battle knowing that he may lose it all, over the petty squabbles that human kind continuously fuels.
Henry Wadsworth Longfellow creates the vision of the soldier by using imagery, and tons of it! The descriptions of England are incredibly detailed and through the plethora of lines he portrays how patriotic the soldier really is. In the poem the soldier describes the freshness and cleanliness of England, how it makes him proud to have a home country such as this one, and how he would sacrifice everything to save this country. The imagery shows his loyalty and commitment, to his fellow man and what measures he would take just to let others see and experience what he had. The most selfless act one can commit is to give up their life for anothers. 
The idea of this poem was to portray that WW1 caused many, many things to change, it sparked us to move ahead. The author shows us this through the imagery, symbolism, metaphors, and the way he develops the character to get the message across. He is telling us to be joyful that we get to play that wonderful game of life and sometimes win the final prize of love. A soldier going to war has the strength to walk into battle thinking of all the things he loves and is fighting for, he of all people, of all times, is glad that he got to experience life.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Life and death
In this poem to William Lloyd garrison in the view of penury hate and death 
I see the fearless stand still bearing up thy loftily brow .The fearless stand still bearing up thy lofty brow. The poet expresses to have no fear the cruel power of hate unjust doings against all people. The way a person behaves in manhood 
Sealing well the vow the promised eternity in heaven if saved. Poet talks about the sadness passed on how people live die. I feel my pulsing thrill to speak in slumbering eternal sleep rest in peace. The enhancing the poem to sustain the meaning of the poem the life death experience The grim reaper taking lives away 
From loved ones.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

*
The Night before the Sunrise*

Till time shall cease; sleep that no pain shall wake, night that no morn shall break. Death is beautiful, because the grave grows the flowers. The rainy road can lead to a brighter tomorrow. Her face is towards the west, the purple land. Shows the dignity I the authors voice and how the woman is now free. Character is whats buried inside, and comes out through the beauty in the ripening gain and the roses in hand. The poem tells how, if you are the ground and youre the character is the roots planted that encourages making a difference. You decide on the plant that is planted, so you have a decision to make in the fruit you bare and harvest, or the fruit that falls into the ground and effects the growth of a new fruit tree.

To put it another way, when on a roller coaster, the best part is the downhill because it always follows with an uphill. An interpretation for Dream Land may be seen as slaying the despondence of life is the only way to break through the thorns to find your paradise. The overall message in this poem can be taken as, sometimes the most difficult things turn out the best. Everything that serves as an obstacle is only one step closer to being a better person. Without those obstacles, you would have no self-discipline and you would be an animosity to everyone.

On the Other hand, interpretations are always found to be opinionated, because everyone has a different thought process. To describe this poem as a dark poem, would be wrong. Though it talks of darkness, it waits for the light of day. The poem gears towards the young adult audience, because it inspires the next generation to stand up for what you believe in. The poem talks about beauty behind a curtain. Like a fashion show. The dress tells the dress makers character in the way he portrays the dress.

To conclude, depression isnt whats important in life, and this poem shouts that loud and clear! It tells us that you only live once so make it the best one you have. Regrowth, is the next generation to beauty.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

*Darkness inside us all*

There is evil inside us all, still lurking in us since ancient times, searching for a place to corrupt our souls. For my people by Margaret Walker, constructs alliteration, metaphors, and a mood that explains the depression and darkness when the poem was written. This poem summarizes the slaves and blacks rights throughout the Reconstruction period.

The first section of the writing shows that the blacks had nothing. For example for my playmates that play in the dust, sand, and clay, also their dirges and their dittes and their blue, shows that that they really had nothing to do but play in the dirt and do work.
In paragraph two it show that they had hope while they had to do work, like for my people spreading joy, and for my people blundering and grouping and floundering in the dark of churches clarifies that some had hope and some didnt.

The third reason is that slaves had been treated with respect, such as for my people who are lending their strength to the years, as well as for my people thronging 47th street in Chicago, explains that the blacks are lending their strength doing work in the fields to thronging 47th street are examples of the blacks being treated horribly to moderate.

This poem teaches us sometimes dont get treated with respect. In conclusion, for my people, by Margret Walker constructs alliteration, metaphors, and a mood that explains the darkness and depression during the Reconstruction Era.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

* A Hearts longing*
Must I dwell in slaverys night and pleasure take its flight far beyond my feeble sight forever? In a slaves complaint written by George Moses Horton during the reconstruction era a slave feels there is no hope and would rather die than go on. During the poem hope slowly emerges and by the end he is content to die a free slave. 

This poem has symbolism, rhyme and mood to make you feel longing and sorrow throw-out this poem. For an example the first section of this poem says: Am I sadly cast aside on misfortunes rugged tide? Will the world my pains deride forever? 
As well as Symbolism is showed through the language such as: freedom takes flight, dwell in slaverys night, dreary maze and must hope grow dim and withhold her cheering beam? There are also rhymes like friend and end, night and flight.

The authors tone is shown in the poem empowering the language. Overall this poem shows to believe because there is hope even though you may not see it at first.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

The cold body on the victory ships deck

But I with mournful tread walk the deck were my captain lies cold and dead The author in O Captain! My Captain! gives vivid detail to explain that you should notice the little things in life, for example the author includes imagery and detail in a line that says here captain dear father this arm beneath your head or there on the deck lies my Captain cold and dead these lines explain a fallen leader that is no longer with the people/crew because of their great battle. Another example would be my captain does not answer his lips pale and still this line explains a great leader who had fallen in to a dead silence. To conclude the author did a great job using imagery to explain the story.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

The Second Industrial Age

I hear America singing, the varied carols I hear Walt Whitman, I hear America Singing.

The poem, I Hear America Singing, speaks of the industrial amazement for jobs that are usually used for construction. He also uses the jobs hatter and shoemaker in his poem.

Factories can make much noise while producing inventory. Whitman says that the workers are, singing. Sometimes people say that machines are singing when they make noise. If Walt Whitman referrers to all of the industrial noise as singing, then that could be symbolism for saying there was a plethora of noise from industries building parts for the reconstruction of towns and/or cities damaged during the Civil War.

If Walt Whitman enjoys the noise, (shown by the voice of, I Hear America Singing,) then could that mean that Whitman needs the industry to make money?

Whitman uses a plethora of different jobs in I Hear America Singing. These jobs were constantly on-the-clock, so they would be singing, or making noise, (discussed in paragraph three.) If he needed to work in a factory to make money, then he might have been used to the noise. Therefore, he might refer to it as singing.

Walt Whiteman also uses other jobs in his plethora of industries.

Walt used jobs such as hatter and shoemaker in his long list of jobs in, I Hear America Singing.

A shoemaker could make work boots for factory workers and/or carpenters. A hatter can also make hard hats for construction workers and factory workers, and wide brim hats for carpenters, loggers, and woodsmen. These jobs would have been very important during the Reconstruction Era.

This poem is a good way to show people what jobs benefit from reconstruction, or the aftermath of a war; without using a possibly boring textbook format.

Truly, jobs like carpenter and factory worker benefited from the reconstruction of our nation in the aftermath of the horrible Civil War.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Even though were Far Away
By Kaitlyn 

The war may part us but will not separate us. The love story written by Josephine Delphine Henderson Heard in her poem Love Letters is about two young lovers who are separated by the civil war. When reading the first stanza of the poem it introduces the first part of the tale, separation. Must I with you part? The young man must sever in the civil war and has to leave his love. Heard wrote this poem during the Civil War / Reconstruction Era in the south. Having the audience to infer that the young man left to sever the southern states of America.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Can you blame me that I did not see beneath his burning kiss?
A Double Standard by Frances Ellen Watkins Harper is a poem written about love, using engaging and captivating language to express deep emotions as a story is being unfolded.
To begin with, the language used shows that the poem was about love. Do you blame me that I loved him was written in the first and second stanzas. The girl in the story was charmed by a man. Although the poem is not about the type of love that includes bliss and joy, it still has such power that has an emotional effect on the audience. Her love was shattered into millions of pieces. Her heart was like a glass cup that was thrown on the ground by someone else who blamed her. 
A story is unfolded while taking in the fascinating words of this poem. The girl in the story fell so desperately in love with a man who was not capable of loving her and instead, revealed his dark secrets. Now she is left alone, and she is blamed. Her emotions are all twisted together: fury, sorrow, and misery. The man who ripped her heart is honored by others who do not see what kind of person he truly is. She was so deeply in love she could not see beneath his burning kiss.
Multiple messages can stick out to the readers differently. The girl in the poem could not see his evil because she was blinded by love. In result, he left her broken and alone. She feels as though the blame should be on him instead of her, for making her the way she is now. All of the love she felt towards him was like a mask hiding an awful scar. She was not careful of who she fell in love with. 
The poem expressed many miserable emotions powerfully, showing the pain and heartbreak the girl felt. She was left heartbroken by a man she mistakenly loved, which resulted with others blaming her, though she feels that he was the one that sinned, but all of that happiness lasted for a little bit, and left her alone.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Poem analysis JR S

The Reckoning
The poem As I walk these broad majestic days uses many meanings and in the paper, I will be breaking down some stanzas. Some language used in the poem is similes, metaphors and symbolism which makes you feel like youre in the poem.
The poem Walt Whitman writes, he uses many symbolisms. I see the ship. The vast factories with their foreman and workmen. This means even if your confined to the cell we call life, you can break free and sail the boat of memory and into the sunset of the future. 
Secondly, the poem also uses many metaphors. Then my realities; what else is as real as mine this means he thinks hes the only thing thats real in his dream is himself.
Also, to go father in depth, the poem also uses lots of personification. Democracy rests upon us. It means that the government now depends on us now.
The moral of the story is to live life to the fullest. In conclusion the poem As I walk these Broad, Majestic Breeze uses many language to make you feel as if youre in the poem.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Change for the Better
For we support all, fuse all, After the rest is done and gone, we remain; There is final reliance but upon us; Democracy rests finally upon us (I my brethren begin it) And our visions sweep through eternity. In As I Walk These Broad Majestic Days, Walt Whitman does an extraordinary job at not only showing that the world is a majestic and eclat place, but that it can still improve and become more advanced. But as Walt Whitman advises, only with our visions and thoughts to push the worlds creativity. 
With this poem being written during the Reconstruction Era, Whitman effortlessly combines the context of the time with future and present experiences. Using vague references to the ending of wars and vast improvements in technology and produce, Whitman makes this delightful poem relatable to readers of all tie periods and backgrounds. Although, Whitman does give some contextual background specific to the Reconstruction time period, such as: Freedom to every slave on the face of the Earth
In addition, Whitman expertly uses the fundamental poetic techniques to draw you in and keep you suspended and on the waiting for more. Using similes and metaphors he creates understandable analogies so the reader can easily relate; while also using assonance and symbolism to create a soothing and rhythmic effect. Also as the reader continues down the page, Whitman decisively changes the tone throughout the poem and keep you guessing and on edge throughout the entire poem. 
In the end, Whitman is only trying to get only one point across, your visions are what make our world better. Throughout the last couple stanzas, Whitman clearly states or implies that our thoughts a\re the main push behind the shove to make our world better. But it all boils down to the fact that we must enforce our thoughts to help us change to become extraordinary and become the best version of what the world can be. Without a doubt, this poem install in you the sense of determination and will to do your part in making our world amazing.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

The beautiful city in the sea

You will go to through the meadows to the beautiful sea thats in the city and when you want to leave the sea you will go back through the meadows and through the fields. You can see palesecse, towers, the sea, spires up kingly halls, sculptured ivy, and stone flowers.
You will see what the waves and the wind did to the forgotten city beneath the sea. The wind and the sea have built beautiful shrines, now thats how strong the wind is and the sea is to form all of those things like that. Reading this poem I thought and imagined all of those things in the poem. The palaces and walls, ivy and stone flowers all were forgotten from the sea. The wind and water form many things. Thats how strong the wind and the sea are. It sounds like the author is desiring a city, a grave yard, and a creepy surroundings beneath the sea. Where the good, the bad, the worst, and the best have gone to their eternal rest. The wind and the waves make objects under the sea look like a city of grave yards. Up the domes up the kingly halls up many a marvelous shrine. Using my imagination objects resemble buildings in the city. It makes you wonder what real cities in the past where covered by the sea and forgotten. Palaces, towers, sculptured ivy, spires, kingly halls, and grave yards where all forgotten covered up by the sea.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

A little feather of snow-white smoke, and we knew that the iron ship of our foes, was steadily steering its course, Longfellow creates an incredible environment in the depths of imagination and hardship. The Cumberland by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow is an exceptional piece of well-developed literature. 
To begin, the symbolism emphasizes the importance of the Reconstruction Era. From a cannons breath, to a small yet, empowering flag of a nation. The definition of happiness and despair is clear in Longfellows engaging poem. Overall, symbolism is a key element to any sort of writing. Henry Wadsworth Longfellow creates an enlightening passage. 
Yet, symbolism is a part of a team and cannot stand alone. Figurative language has always got its back. The Figurative language is very powerful in Longfellows writing. This doesnt simply elude form our brains if it is puissant. The Cumberland has the most eminent ways of writing never capable to be emulate. For instance, Was a whisper of a prayer or From each iron scale of a monsters hide.
Another significant, component of a team is the base or the goalie. The goalie has suited up for battle. The tone/voice of the poem. This is a praised element of any reader or writer. Henry Wadsworth Longfellow, has done an exceptional job in The Cumberland by illuminating empowering emotions and highlighting interpreted meanings that may seem to be hiding.
In conclusion, poetry is like a sugar cookie. If u dont include all of the ingredient will crumble. The Cumberland does not have to worry about that Henry Wadsworth Longfellow has done a remarkable job at creating a vivid Picasso, in our minds. He does a great job at making the audience want to continue reading the master piece.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Emotions 

Life is a trail with emotions in the way. In the poem To William Lloyd Garrison the author uses a verity of emotions to persuade the reader to feel the pain that they are feeling. Some of the emotions the author used were death, fear, and strength. This poem reaches your heart and your heart with powerful lines, and vocabulary such as Until the dead in sin shall hear, the fetter link be broken.
And the cloud of human ill. The first quote means that the people that have past shall hear on earth until the link that they use to hear is broken .And the second quote means the cloud of death.
Going off of, fear was the stronger note in this poem because it gave beneficial use of imagery, it paints a picture in your head, and some of the lines that pick up that paint brush and paint that picture are 

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Leave me not a wretch confined/ Altogether lama and blind/ Unto gross despair consigned/ Forever! The Slaves Complaint by George Moses Horton (Published 1829) thoroughly elucidates a recurrent slave viewpoint while applying figurative language, such as Apostrophe, Personification, and Repetition.
The poet uses Apostrophe throughout the poem to deepen the message. The first stanza of the poem used Apostrophe to snag the readers attention: Am I sadly cast aside/ On misfortunes rugged tide/ Will the world my pains deride/ Forever? The use of this technique assists the poet by accessing the readers right side of the brain, the emotional side, to trigger a finer relationship with the slave view. Personification, like Apostrophe, is also a major figurative language in this poem. It has been incorporated throughout the writing to show that raw, hopeful (or hopeless) side of the slave point of view. And all pleasure take its flight, Worst of all, must hope grow dim?/ And withhold her cheering beam? an Something still my heart surveys/ Groping through this dreary maze/ Is it Hope?  they burn and blaze/ Forever! are all example of Personification used in the poem. Lastly, Repetition is used in the material. At the end of each stanza, the word Finally is placed on its own line. Based on the punctuation that follows (Question mark, Exclamation mark, Colon), I have interpreted that Finally shows the mental growth of the narrator. I believe that Finally displays the growth of the narrator due to the punctuation at each stanza: Stanzas one and two have question marks, stanzas three-through-five and seven have exclamation points, and stanza six has a colon. Far beyond my feeble sight/ Forever? Condescend to be my guide/ Forever: and Bid me from servitude ascend/ Forever! shows the narrators development throughout the poem.
This poem teaches us that hope can be found in the bleakest situations: You just have to look. With Hortons use of Apostrophe, Personification, and Repetition, he comforts us by stating that there will always be hope for those who need it.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Dark Days Now Gone
By: Kaitlyn B(Period 3)

For the war, the struggle of blood finishd, wherein, O, terrific ideal! As I Walk These Broad Majestic Days By Walt Whitman, this poet uses incredible imagery to ignite our inner creativity, symbolism to keep the readers digging deeper into the true meaning of this poem, and even throws in a life lesson that should be carried around by everyone! 

To begin with, the poets imagery can lead us to a plethora of thoughts that we never knew could come to mind just by the right play on word choice! For example, line seventeen states that, Like a grand procession, to music of distant bugles, pouring, triumphantly movingand grander heaving in sight. At first that probably isnt the easiest to understand, but if you pick it apart piece by piece you realize, the character is standing aside watching society go on without him and all he can do is simply acknowledge everything hustling by throughout his life. Another illustration of this is presented in line twenty, Libertad, and the divine averageFreedom to every slave on the face of the earth! This could be interpreted in several ways, such as his reality involving freedom and how all humans wanted was to be free of captivity. This poem allows you to create your own visions of this journey Walt takes us on!

Going off of that, this dramatist includes symbolism all throughout this poem that opens us up to explore further than we ever expected to discover with just one creation of words! For instance, in line one, As I walk these broad, majestic days of peace this simple nine word sentence can touch ones soul more than they intended! This quote from the poem shows that good days will come and although we will surface struggles every day we must look ahead for our own majestic days of peace! Likewise, in line twenty-five, its stated, And our visions sweep through eternity. This term could be easily understood as just a way to look at something, but if you think a little harder about it you could imagine that its more intense meaning is that there will always be something further that we want in life but at the end of the day we learn to live with what we have and allow these expectations to motivate us into working harder at our life goals. This poet displays symbolism and forces you to deal with your own thoughts and realize what this poem really means to you!

In addition, Walt Whitman sends across a life changing message that everyone needs a little reminder of sometimes! During this poem it portrays the lesson that the harsh days wont last forever and you can either take control of them or let them control you! Presented in line three, Against vast odds, having gloriously won. This is a very powerful line as it demonstrates; you will never have everybody on your side, but dont let that keep you from succeeding in your own dreams. Building off of that, line five represents, Perhaps to engage in time in still more dreadful contests, dangers once again this line could be confusing at first glance but after putting a little more thought in it, you could realize there is an infinite of possibilities coming from the wording in this poem! One interpretation could be that if you really want the glory of accomplishing something you may have to go through some fire. Similar to that, in life every day we come across dilemmas that force us to decide whats worth fighting for! 

At the end of the day the most you can do is find beauty in every little thing; even if the world seems to be crashing down around you, just like the character in this poem; you have to rise above it and know it will all be worth it! Theres always more to life than the obvious meaning of things, Walt Whitman does an extraordinary job opening our hearts to realizing everything may not be what it seems but we can make the most out of anything thrown our way! The character presented in this poem teaches us a great life lesson and makes us recognize we can take charge in our life and not be left alone in societys shadows!

----------


## PPSEL Writing

A Horses Essence

There is no elevator to success; you have to take the stairs Author Unknown. Long stairs hurt to walk up, and elevators dont, you get to the same destination. However, if you take an elevator, you wont be prepared for what is waiting at the top. This is an extremely cliché phrase, but in many ways it ties into the poem very well, as a slave he was whipped, worked beyond what people should work and forced to carry out the commands of anyone at any time. If none of the past slaves were salves, the reconstruction wouldnt happen and our country would still be in ruins. In the poem Death of an Old Carriage Horse George Moses Horton expresses his thought provoking theme through prime vocabulary and symbolism.

Horton articulates his point by using a cruel driver and a weary work horse. The author illustrates his desolate life as a slave by saying: I was a harness horse constrained to travel weak or strong. He expands on this by later adding A cruel driver pressing on stating that whenever he looked back he saw a man pressing on even when his bones were weak. In some peoples point of view a horse is just meant for pushing or pulling another mans labor. In many ways a slave carries the burdens of a white southern, a driver who is only there for the ride. All his pleasure is to see the horse work and get the bounty from the horse or slave. The poem continues this by saying lines that echo what he just wrote.

The poet expands on the poem by using compelling word choice to get his thoughts on paper. While the poem came together with other components his vocabulary pulls the tale together. When the author uses the words like, idle (not working) it is explaining how little the slave owner did, how it was only the slaves to make him have fame. Also constrained (un- natural or forced) makes the reader believe that either the work to be done could only be done that way and that the slave had to work no matter what. Oppressing (a burden to weigh down) is simply the southerner who makes the men and women toil without cease. Bade also easily relates to this by saying that the slave will have born, raised and died under the hand of this idle man.
While the vocabulary adds emphasis on the writing, the theme is the glue to the whole poem. Horton's poem is all brought together by his simple theme; not everyone or everything will be handed to you on a silver platter. Some won't even let you touch it. "push along, push along is barefaced symbolism for continuing to move, but if you dig deeper than the surface you can tell it's saying that people will always thrust you forward. Not only people will push you, but they will put you through the hardest things, the poem explains this by saying "and took forks at the roughest prong". Push along is repeated in this poem 4 times stretches his point by saying that people will attack you more than once. Even though slaves are not in America it easily applies to us that you can't take the easy route or you won't get anything you made the journey for. 
For many reasons being in between a rock and a hard place can more often than not lead to more knowledge than originally perceived from that moment. George Moses Horton understands that life isn't perfect and you won't get your ideas or dreams put in actions because others free the privilege to take that away from us for themselves.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Poetry Analysis ( No title yet )

A poet is limited to the materials he can use in his work; all his words are ones used to express his ideas and feelings. And in the poem  A Double Standard, the poet shines a whole new light on how a poet could wander into the depths of poetry and emotion.The poem A Double Standard, by Frances Ellen Watkins Harper is a piece of literature that swiftly explains the feeling of loss, betrayal, and anger from a broken heart; and express these feelings with a plethora of symbols, rhymes, and punctuation.

The expression of her deep feelings and depression and her way of expressing it are very deep and hard to express but, Harper hit it right on the head. Can you blame me that I did not see/Beneath his burning kiss/ The serpents wiles, or even hear/ the deadly adder hiss? (Stanza 3)and,...see me struggling in the depth/ then harshly push me down? (Lines 23/24), are both examples of the emotion and feeling that Frances Harper infused into her art, gives her words whole new meanings and flavor, giving each person a new way to view her poem, and to push her audience to express themselves ; and find new emotions and to let out their creative, and meaningful abilities; and to paint the world in any colors they possibly can.

To further enhance, Harper used a significant amount of simple, but extremely meaningful punctuation to dive even deeper into not only hers, but our feelings, and to bring out a whole new way to view loved ones and life as well. Would you blame me if to-morrow/ The coroner should say,/ A wretched girl, outcast, forlorn,/ Has thrown her life away? and Yes, blame me for my downward course,/ But, oh! Remember well,/ within your home, you press the the hand/ That led me down to hell. are two examples of strong emotion that is used to show emotion with pauses and expressions within her poem. Frances uses powerful punctuation in the previous lines from her poem A Double Standard to show a new emotion, a change in the view of the words and realize that she can show that she excepts the previous feelings of her poem, and realizes that she can point out that the people/person can blame her, but to remember who caused it, and what they did to build the foundation of her emotions.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Discover Yourself By: Abby W

La vie est belle- Life is beautiful
The poem,Thine Own by Josephine Delphine Henderson Heard, is compelling all of mankind to take action, and embrace who they really are. Heard exclaims with vigor that if you pass through life hiding from who you know you are, then life is going to hide its plentiful and bountiful gifts from you. This point is exaggerated quite effectively through lines and phrases comparing not knowing your inner self to lusterless diamonds, music when the sound is spent, and even something as ludicrous as liberty behind prison bars. Such metaphors are implemented to show the overall theme: you cannot enjoy the gift of the living, if you do not know it yourself. Heards tone is urging us all to take charge, and discover ourselves. Of course, the use of such devices also represents symbolism. The line or evening skies without the stars, for example, shows that, if we cannot see and appreciate the beauty of ourselves, then we are left with a dull, dark void. 
Thine Own is overall enjoyable, deep, and very understandable. The poem itself has an incredibly important message that we all know and love; the old cliché: be yourself. Our dear author leaves us with a message that could very well guide mankind through life. To live and not be Thine Own/Like Springtime when the birds are flown; uses the comparison between an empty, soundless springtime and a divine springtime, explosive with bird song. The use of poetic devices is exceptional, although the poem is short. Some of these poetic devices were: apostrophe, metaphor, simile, imagery, and even the hint of euphemism. Euphemism is found in the line Rest when theres no weariness, as this could indicate an early death, rest as death, and weariness the experiences of life. Imagery is evident throughout the poem, and especially in the line Music when the sound is spent, as this line conveys sound, or even the absence of. The chaos and beauty in life can only be found by one who loves their identity. Heard is clearly trying to express the fact that being your self is beautiful, and this makes life beautiful as well.
Josephine Delphine Henderson Heard is one who knows that the pen is mightier than the sword.Thine Own emanates the radiance of living out your calling; of doing what you know is right, and knowing who you are. As this poem was written in the Reconstruction Era, it is believable that she could be writing to tell people to be proud of whom they are and what they stand for, and this could very well be a message to society, as well as the individual. During conflicting times, it is important to know that, no matter what, your journey can be miraculous and spectacular, if you only know yourself.
The plethora of symbolism (evening skies without the stars), hyperboles (liberty in prison bars), and even the use of apostrophe (Thine is used commonly for your or you), paints the theme quite clearly, the picture of being Thine Own. The importance of this statement cannot possibly be overstated, and is clearly conveyed in an inspiring manner, as Heard practically gets up on her soapbox and shouts to us all to do what is right, to claim and learn to love our identities.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

The Southern Shadow
By Alayna B

Its part of what makes me Evie: I grew up in the shadow of the southern trees. Even though Evie Shockley did not live in the Reconstruction Era, she portrayed the thoughts of those who did in Where You Are Planted using a plethora of symbolism to better explain the theme. The importance of appreciation is expressed through the well-crafted words and that love grows as flowers do. In line six, the poet speaks of the harsh southern heat, but then speaks of being grateful for the southern trees. She continues the harsh tone by speaking in a somewhat unforgiving voice by saying, Ive never forgottennor will I. These few lines may be interpreted as being ungrateful, but when the perspective it came from is added into the overall equation, the poem then seems like it is written as a memory, as a reminder of the past. The theme can then be interpreted as once you appreciate something, you learn to love it. 
Not only is the theme something to be extracted from the poem, but the symbolism provides the reader with a sense of understanding. Shockley conveys the hardships of slavery by incorporating symbolism in every stanza. Shockley expressed how the North didnt endure the hardships that the South did during the Reconstruction Era (Stanza five). It is similar to being the first to having your wisdom teeth pulled and no one understands your pain. For example, when it talks about how little a northern girl knew about southern trees, we can view the two young ladies as states from their respective sides, the southern trees are then interpreted as the Reconstruction Era or slavery. Stanza five isnt the only part in Where You Are Planted that represents something greater than what meets the eye. 
The trees and shrubs that are mentioned in the poem each represent different emotions the author adapted to or personality traits that she took from others and made her own. For instance, kudzu-covered trees (line two) can be thought of a useless feeling while crape myrtle bouquets (line three) represents a feeling of freedom. Furthermore, magnolia (line nine) could represent service because it is an ornamental tree. Poplars (line 11) also represent the crave for freedom. Kudzu originates from Asia, also a slave export, and considered pests. As for the myrtles, they have pearly white flowers that are often referred to as clean and free. A poplar is a fast growing tree. The speedy growth represents a slaves want growing and the north is viewed as freedom. Where You Are Planted teaches new generations how older generations live and that in order to grow love, you need appreciation and hardships. The symbolism and theme contribute to the overall message be providing an intriguing way to share the thoughts in Where You Are Planted.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Appreciate Life
You cant take for granted what you dont earn in life. In the poem Charleston Henry Timrod uses many engaging poetic devices to portray the deep meaning of the poem. He portrays his feelings in the background of the poem. Charleston has an engaging theme that keeps the reader hooked.
Timrod states But Moultrie holds in leash her dogs of war. Which states a powerful message to the reader. Timrod uses many powerful poetic devices that grasps the readers attention by letting the sentences flow.
The triumph or the tomb. Lets us decide our fate. Whose hand may wield the patriots blade as lightly as the pen tells us that we decide our path in life. The theme of Charleston is war because of the line The triumph or the Tomb because it says that we will walk away triumphant or die trying.
Charleston bides its foe by telling the reader that Whos hand my one day wield the patriots blade as lightly as a pen. Timrod explains that life is precious and we should not waste it. He says this in these few lines Whos sword she sadly bound which tells us that we should not take life for granted, and Wait and watch for blood. Which means life is too short to waste.
To appreciate life and live at fullest and to not give up. Many poetic devices tell the story of Charleston in a way like no other author could tell it, it pot rays the authors true colors that really express the poems real meaning it uses a lot of poetic techniques,it shows the true meaning,

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Thus to my journeys end
Push along, push along
Death of an Old Carriage Horse by George Moses Horton is a puzzling poem but quite deep with the included symbolism, feelings, and it changes your point of view. With construction of this poem George Moses Horton was able to establish meanings of symbolism.
Since this poem was written in the Reconstruction Era after the Civil War, the symbolism as we can see, the horse in the poem mightve been the colored since the horse is being told what to do in a slave aspect. To backup this theory the last line Bade me from life to push along couldve shaped how the horse would be looked at as a slave. The symbolism we know now could capture a different picture to look at when reading.
George subtly, picked at the lock to your feelings too, and he successfully managed to do that. He made you kind of have a bond with the horse and George mad you feel bad how it was being treated like it was some robot that could go forever but it really cant. Once you figure out what the poem is trying to say it constructs a picture that its trying to say that this is how it was back then and you just had to deal with people telling other people what to do.
On the last detail, George changes your perspectives on particular topics relating to the poem. If you read the poem a couple times it makes you feel lucky that you arent the horse and that you arent treated that way. While making you feel about the horse the symbolism comes into play and you also feel bad for the slaves that were treated so horribly. With all of this feelings and symbolism we can build up what the poem actually means and how it is related to the antebellum period.
If you actually get what this poem is trying to say it teaches you that if you think all is fair, it really isnt because take the horse for example because it is being treated poorly. From this poem, George Moses Horton has taught us so much, even how to include symbolism, feelings, and changing the way how you feel about certain things.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

The Eagle of Freedom
The poem The Sun-Struck Eagle by Eleanor Percy Lee had vast symbolism and repetition to make the theme of life and freedom. The writer of this poem puts heart and emotion into the eagles goal. The first supporting evidence of this theme is in how it explains how the eagle is free to fly with the lines I saw an eagle sweep to the sky, and, I saw him rise oer the trees This means that the eagle has wants freedom, and is trying to achieve his goal to fly higher. The eagle symbolizes a human casing his goal of freedom by flying higher. 
While on his path to his freedom he had pride in what he is capable of doing. On his path to pride I watched him wheeling stern and lone, this means his passion and pride flying his destiny and is almost there to his own freedom. When he wheels he is pride of the progress he has made and feels accomplished. 
Then he halts and has sudden drop. Sick to death with a sun-struck brain. Eagle of heaven! Such fall twine! These line show the long hard fight for freedom but the sudden fall of his progress to have his freedom is shot down. His freedom path is over and so is the Eagles life. This poem shows the importance of equal rights, and how hard it was to actually getting that freedom. In conclusion this shows how all men should be free and how life is portrayed in this symbolic poem by Eleanor Percy Lee.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Poetic Analysis Essay
Every successful individual knows that his or her achievement depends on a community of persons working together, states Paul Ryan. The poem O Captain My Captain by Walt Whitman sheds light on the fact that you can always get a little help from someone else by using a variety of poetic devices, theme, and symbols. 
To start, Whitman uses poetic devices to convey his theme. For example, he demonstrates apostrophe when he says O Captain! my Captain! and for you the flag is flung. By employing this poetic device, Whitman makes the audience inquire about whom he speaking to. Also, onomatopoeia comes in to play in the lines for you the bugle trills and ring, O bells! The poets use of onomatopoeia aids in the painting of a picture through imagery such as his lips pale and still and the swaying mass. Lastly, the poet exhibits repetition of the phrases O Captain! my Captain! and fallen cold and dead which makes the poem powerful. It creates a sense of urgency, and it encourages the audience to think. 
In addition to poetic devices, Walt Whitman uses them as a medium to paint the theme. An interpretation of such theme would be that getting a little assistance from someone in the matter of something is okay. The phrase our fearful trip is done, the prize we sought is won contributes to the portrayal of the theme because it suggests that more than one person completed the voyage. The line the bells I hear, the people all exulting also suggests that there was more than one person. The overall theme makes a hard hitting impact on everyone who reads it by inspiring them to take action and pride in the assistance of others. 
Finally, not only does Whitman have a prominent theme, he uses symbolism to propel the poem to a much deeper meaning. For example, O Captain! my Captain/ my father is a symbol for Abraham Lincoln. Our voyage represents the action or journey to abolishing slavery. The prize embodies their goal to annihilate slavery. Furthermore, the ship is a representation of everyone who supported and abetted the downfall of slavery. By Whitmans choice of symbolism, he really exemplifies the overall importance of Abraham Lincoln and how he mended America back together. 
In conclusion, Walt Whitman embellishes the theme which is: a little aid from other people is okay through his use of a plethora of poetic devices such as symbolism, apostrophe, repetition, onomatopoeia, and imagery, a strong theme that is obvious throughout, and an abundance of symbols that force the readers to stop and think deeper than the composition.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Surrounded!
Forward the Light Brigade! Charge for the guns!
The references to the solders, the poetic symbolism, and the hidden theme come together to create the poetic masterpiece Charge of the Light Brigade, by Alfred Lord Tennyson.
The solders are generated by the use of guns, cannons, and army slain. The phrase stormd at with shot and shell, could be related to the medieval term siege meaning: to strike a building or stronghold. Six hundred solders rode into the mouth of death. Six hundred solders so noble they left the realm in astonishment. Six hundred solders each with the ability to protect the people who cannot protect themselves. Solders who make sacrifices for others. Solders can be a symbolism for the heroes in our lives.
Symbolism is used in voluminous of ways to provoke the reader to ponder about what he/her read. For instance, the valley of death may be in fact death, or the enemies that wish to cause us harm. The Light Brigade may be symbolism for the heroes in our lives, not superheroes. The symbolism Tennyson incorporates into his work allows the poem to reach the height that others see it as.
Tennyson allows the theme of the poem to be hidden, yet have some parts shown, like the witness who has given a detective advice to help put together to solve a mystery. Although the poem seems to have an obvious subject and storyline, the genuine theme may relate to the choices we make in our lives. We may get Six hundred chances to make the right choice so we have to use those risks to our ability to become the superlative we can be.
To conclude, this poetry analysis on a respectable memo consider this: Who are my solders? Why do the solders in my life even care? What pushes them to fight for complete strangers like me? Remember, your answers is in the poem Charge of the Light Brigade by Alfred Lord Tennyson.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

PERSERVERANCE
By: Sami M
Did you know that George Moses Horton the man who wrote Death of an Old Carriage Horse, was born a slave and wrote this poem about slavery. In his poem Horton portrays a deep meaning, an engaging tone, and repetition.
To begin with, this poem has an in depth connotation that keeps you thinking and inspires people to carry on. The theme is, you should never give up no matter how tough the situation. Always appreciate what you have and dont complain about what is not in your possession. Next, the poem uses symbolism to represent that the author is trapped in his own life, but he doesnt give up or ever stop trying. He accepts his way of life and takes his serving as it is handed to him.
In addition, the poet writes in an engaging tone that engulfs the readers and pulls them in. the tone in the poem is tired and sad. At the same time the  horse id reflecting his accomplishments and is proud that he never stopped trying. The interpretation of the tone is that even if you are tired, sad, and low, there is always something to be proud of.
Equally important, Horton uses repetition to illustrate the fact that you should live your life to the fullest. The phrase push along(lines 4,9,13, and 17) is used multiple times to create a sense of urgency that you should push along (lines 4,9,13, and 17). The most important part is to keep going, keep moving on, and realize that whats done is done. An explanation of the repetition is that Horton doesnt want people to give up and stop because things are to hard. He wants people to live their lives and not dwell on what they could have had. He wants them to push along (lines 4,9,13, and 17) and not stop.
In conclusion, this poem is an important life lesson because there are too many people in the world that dont appreciate what they have and you shouldnt do that, you should accept your life as it is. Death of an Old Carriage Horse has a meaning that in order to understand you have to chip the surface, the intonation of the poem is one that is intriguing, and the remark repeated is one of importance.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Lost in a dream
By Nika B.

The poem dream land by Christina Rossetti has a variation of imagery, repetition, and alliteration. Because of the imagery that is used throughout the poem it makes it very intriguing to read. Dream land has a significant meaning about beautiful life and death. 

Christina Rossetti made this poem captivating with imagery that explains death: for example, she uses the knighting gale sadly sings and she cannot feel the rain upon her hand. This explains that death is sad but you cannot stop death. Also, it explains how you are in peace and you have no more problem to deal with, in a way, you are free.

Dream land had an emotional feeling to the poem some of the poem felt very somber; in example, in the poem it states where the sunless rivers weep it explains the sun is leaving you o you can find a new light. This poem was very intriguing and had a lot of symbolism. I felt as if I was a part of the scene the poem was describing. Christina Rossetti gives the reader an opportunity to relate to having to go through with something even when you dont want to and how you choose to react to the obstacle can affect your future.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

The City in the Sea
The Waves of the Void by Sean K
As troublesome treason shallows up our spine like the frost to the evergreen, The City in the Sea accustoms our forgetful hopes of conquering the dark. The poem, The City in the Sea by Edgar Allan Poe demonstrates a plethora of poetic techniques such as Diction, Alliteration, and Personification to portray the struggles that we as humans know as the shivering forgetfulness of the past evil.
To begin, Poe agglomerates this work of art by using a diction of that of the upper class. For instance, words in lines such as, whose wreathed friezes intertwine (stanza 2 line 1) and. on seas less hideously serene (stanza 4 line 12). These combined verbal varieties excel the theme in a distinct creative way by giving a feel for the surroundings of this troublesome vision.
Moving on, as well as having an upper class-like word choice, Poe also demonstrates such alliterate elegance in the common figurative language known as alliteration. These augments such as Thousand thrones (Last stanza line 11), Time eaten towers that tremble (First stanza line 8), and holy heaven (stanza 2 line 1) all show that the past in this poem is being diminished by the lost memory of this city. Similar to real life, we humans dont like to remember things which trouble our craniums.
To continue, this astonishing poem also beholds personification to show how crippled the past can be. The use of such terms like Death (stanza 4 line 6) and idols diamond eye (stanza 5 line 4) show evil through inanimate objects like the diamond which represents greed, supporting the theme of evil is not to be remembered for its dark crippling events.
To conclude, the poem, The City in the Sea demonstrates a warping portal to fractured past memories; hence, delivering the message that dark events do not want to be remembered for they may bring back the evil which resides inside us all.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Lines Frances Ellen Watkins Harper Gabriel



What shall be our countrys doom? Is referring to what will happen if the earth continues on its path. Frances Ellen Watkins Harper is saying that our world is falling apart because of pollution crime and non-runnable resources. The great keys of Doom and Fate. The key of Doom is said to be held by bad people who make bad decisions. The key of Fate is held by people who correct their decision. The bad people are playing tug-o-war with our world against the good people. The bad people are running towards doom and despair as the good people are running the opposite direction towards fate and hope. He stood up holding his banner with blood and tears. God is admitting defeat because he cannot control what he can control and must destroy it. Frances is leading you towards the reason why we should save the world from a fiery death. Frances Ellen Watkins lines is stating that we need to take better care of our world or there will be no world to take care of.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Amaranthine Love
In the poem The Soldier by Rupert Brooke, the poet engages his audience to continuously read this poem and wish there was more. Some of the lines are very alluring, yet seem so simple. An example of this could be, Gave, once, her flowers to love, her ways to roam; A body of Englands, breathing English air. This line is very descriptive and overall, just engaging. Brooke does a good job of explaining the theme of the poem throughout it and does not state the theme exactly. In fact, Brooke discloses the theme, in a very subtle way, throughout the poem. The Soldier can engage a plethora of audience members no matter who or where they are. Rupert Brooke uses poetic devices in a very exquisite style on all accounts in this poem. A list of these devices may include: symbolism, personification, tone/mood/voice, and many more. Brooke also has an engaging theme. All of these devices are used to enhance this significant poem. Inescapably, Brooke uses very many poetic devices to grapnel the reader in the poem The Soldier

To begin, Rupert Brooke uses symbolism in his poem to explain and engage the audience. One of his lines states, A dust whom England bore, shaped, made aware, This line is explaining that England is making a person who was not aware, more aware that death comes at a price, but love is always free. Even though England is not alive, it is still a really powerful line. Brooke uses this to emphasize this amazing poem. The poem The Soldier has a plethora of significant symbolisms in The Soldier to help contract the pursuer to continue reading the poem. Also, in The Soldier Brooke uses symbolism to change the tone in the poem very subtly. Brooke clearly symbolizes that when the soldier dies, he will always be with his lovers. This is going more in depth with the line A pulse in the eternal mind, no less and Brooke really emphasizes this.

Proximately, Rupert Brooke also uses personification in The Soldier to catch the audience among his poem. Brooke gives England human qualities to explain how The Soldier in the poem is with England and how England is depressed at his death. Even though England is a country withholding three million people (estimate from early 1900s), this country was given human qualities. Brooke did a very good job at using very little personification lines and still showing how important it is in the poem. In fact, this poem has 1-2 lines with personification and those lines are some of the short ones. Even with the amount of personification used, Brooke made this device visible in those lines in The Soldier. 

Equally important, the overall theme and tone/voice of The Soldier by Rupert Brooke is a good theme for a great poem. For starters, one of the many thought out themes of The Soldier is that even when death comes, love will always be by your side.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Memories

Dreamland is a poem that explores the discourse of death. This poem really captures the events this girl is feeling. It paints a mental picture of this girl encountering death. 
The poem was written by Christina Rossetti. Rossettis experience with Dreamland, explained that this girl was going through a hard time and that when the time came she would face her death. Rossetti uses expressive words to create images that could symbolize death. For example, in the first stanza, Rossetti described a girl who is in a Charmed Sleep. The Charmed Sleep could symbolize the eternal, enchanted, sleep someone encounters when they die. She also, says that this girl is Lead by a single star. This phrase could be symbolizing god guiding the girl to heaven. Rossetti really wrote about her beliefs in most of her famous poems. 
Christina Rossetti carefully picks the creative, inspiring, words she uses to ensure the message she is trying to come across. Rossettis presents countless examples to the scenery. In the line Where the sunless rivers weep, captives plainness, darkness, sadness, and possibly lifelessness.
The poem itself leads people into a depressing, misleading juncture. Dreamland is a heart twisting poem that holds a plethora of figurative language. Such as, repetition. Examples of repetition is Rest, Rest describing that the girl is resting in her peaceful place. Also, Christina Rossetti did an overall astonishing job rhyming and really thinking through the words! She put her heart and soul into this poem. Dreamland, is a poem that apprehends a girl dying and being lifted into heaven.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

The Life After Death
O, not in cruelty, not in wrath, the Reaper came that day; twas an angel visited the green earth, and took the flowers away.
~Stanza Seven of, The Reaper and the Flowers

Throughout this poem, The Reaper and the Flowers, written by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow, the symbolism and metaphor used, gives a lighter perspective of death. Longfellow uses objects familiar to us to portray a deeper meaning than first assumed in this literary piece of art. For example, in stanza four the poet writes, My Lord has need of these flowerets gay, using, flowers, to symbolize the souls from those passed away. Longfellow, also uses symbolism in stanza five when he suggests, They shall all bloom infields of light. The, fields of light, the poet refers to symbolizes the beauty of Heaven and possibly the afterlife. Longfellow uses this wonderful symbolism to enhance the picture of how important it is to live a good life, for one day we will all die.
As commonly seen as great poet he is, Longfellow uses meaningful phrases meant not as literal, but metaphorical. The emotion he creates when he writes, He kissed their drooping leaves, is impeccable. Seeing as the Reaper does not actually kiss, flowers, some conclude the Reaper was showing affection towards the souls of those past as he is taking them to the Spirit World and eventually Heaven. In stanza three, Longfellow suggests the Reaper binds flowers in his sheaves, but this is not the case. Most deduct that it doesnt make sense to bind flowers in sheaves and realize the deeper perspective; the Reaper decides to let a living soul become one of the past. Through his engaging metaphors, the poet has a powerful effect on those who have a firmer grasp on the concept of death, as well as those less familiar with the deceasing of loved ones.
Henry Longfellow also makes use of imagery to increase the intense and throughout many cultures, diverse and complex, perspective on death in society, and whats beyond. The instrumental way imagery is being used throughout this poem makes itself evident in the use of imagery is being presented in the stanzas. For instance, in stanza five the poet portrays his belief of how we will be clothed in the afterlife when he writes, And saints upon their garments white, these sacred blossoms wear. In stanza six, to express his ideals of on the appearance of Heaven, the poet includes the lines, She knew she should find them all again in the fields of light above. Though it is often hard to grasp the concept of death until it is practically on the doorstep, Longfellow beautifully illustrates his ideas of death through astonishing imagery.

This poem appears to be about tragic death when judged no further than the title, but if one only listens to the message within, one will most likely find that it is really a life lesson of peace, and how those who are constantly striving to be a better version of themselves and willingly help others, have no reason to fear death or what is to come. Through his astounding imagery, symbolism, and metaphor, Longfellow is able to create a gripping picture of how death could and will be for those who live life well.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

THE LIFE OF A SOLDIER BY: Connor 
If I should die think only this of me, the poem The Soldier, by Rupert Brooke, is a great piece that will make you rethink life and everything along with it. In hearts at peace, under an English heaven. represent death or dying and all evil shed away, is getting rid of sin and all the wrong you have done that is just some of the symbolism used by the poet in this piece. Her sights and sounds and washed by the rivers, blest by suns of home, makes you sad but then right after blessed by the sun it makes you happy this is an emotion swaying piece.  corner of a foreign field, symbolizes where he is buried or where he will die. If I should die. In conclusion this poem teaches you to respect life and what you have because it could all go away in the snap of a finger. This poem is important because it teaches you a lot about live and its joys and its down fall. But all thought it is short it makes you imagine what a day in this mans shoes would feel like.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

LONGING FOR FREEDOM


Freedom allows people to dream, and be whatever they want, and everyone is allowed to want it. The poem Love Letters by Josephine Delphine Henderson Heard uses symbolism, theme, and different tones in stanzas to portray a slave going through being a slave, and missing and longing to be free the whole journey. What this wonderful poem does is show that people cant take away your want to be free.
To begin with, the use of symbolism opens the readers eyes to see a slaves desires. In the first stanza the poet writes must with you I part the poet is implying that the person in the poem doesnt want to part with the love letters. In the second stanza the love letters have put a strange mystic spell on him that  O no power on earth can break the poet must be implying that the person cannot live without them. In the third stanza, the poet writes   Don't you tell it anyone-Let it live and grow the poet is implying that the person has gotten back with the love letters and wants to keep it a secret from someone. The love letters must represent something greater, possibly freedom. The poet implies this throughout the poem, because at first the person doesn't want to part with them. Then, the person is longing for them, and finally, at the end of the poem the person wants it to be a secret that he is back with them.
In transition, the authors use of tone helps uncover the poem's true meaning. For example, many lines in the poem seem to indicate that it is a slaves journey. The first stanza the poet writes,   must with you I part   it seems he is being taken away from his freedom. In the next stanza the poet writes   O no power on earth can break this strange mystic spell seems as if the slave is wanting to be free. Finally, in stanza three the poet writes the line   Don't you tell it, anyone   seems as if the slave is done with his journey and has finally become free. 
Finally, the different tones in stanzas give a sense of logical order to the poem. For example, in the first stanza, the poet writes ,   Must with you I part   the person is parting from his freedom , which makes the tone sad. In the next stanza the tone changes again, with the poet writing   What a tell you tell  strange mystic spell to depict the seeming of a remembrance in the tone. In the final stanza the line   Don't you tell it, anyone   shows secrecy in the tone. 
In conclusion, the poem Love Letters gives the life story of a slave wanting to free, and this teaches us a lesson. Even if someone is a slave, everyone has the want to be free, so no matter how hard you try, you can't make someone not want to be free. The poem Love Letters mentors us that you can't make someone not want to be free through symbolism, theme, and different tones in stanzas.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Find Your Freedom

In this reconstruction area poem as I walk these boards, majestic days
The Author use many different poetic device, like rhetorical questions, and alliteration. And slaves and what you think slavery means throw rhetorical questions.
When the author first stats alliteration, when he states times towards a denser war. Also when he say that, he wants you to think what is that denser war? Well that for you to find out on you on. When you the author is use something called a rhetorical question, which he want you to think on your own.
Throw out the poem the author wants you to think about what is going on throw out the time called the reconstruction area and what is heaping around that time period. When the author states I see ships (they last a few more years) that grabbed me and amused me. But I think the ships were war ships because when he said they last a few more years.
When the author clamed then in vast land factories lost their works I thought the works were the slave because they stopped there work because they heard they were free.
I thought that when the author stated freedom to every slave on the face of the earth
He as asking a rhetorical question. And that slave deserve their freedom and if anyone was going to take it away they dont deserve it from ab Lincoln. 
I think that this poem means everyone deserves freedom and dont be afraid to stand up for it.


That freedom for everyone ad poetic device are easily to use.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Death is not giving up

The horse comes over the flower covered hill, after a long day pulling a heavy wagon the horse eats the green grass and thinks I am finally free. The poem Death of an old carriage horse is a symbol that even in times of darkness, hope never dies. It is a metaphor that all the work the slave is put through a reward will come sometime in the future or closer than t slave thinks. 

When the poem uses these references it signals that it creatively makes a type of repetition and rhyme to enhance the way its perceived by the reader. Along with that the poem is a way to send a message that can be interpreted through different meanings. When the author used push along, push along its a message encoded into the words and means after all this work the slave is finally free! 

The poem is a type of poem that has a deeper feeling, even if the slave is not free. Also the poem can mean its like if it meant that the slave was not freed he could also be freed by death! The limits are endless to what the reader or how he or she interoperates its meaning. The slave that was imprisoned by the master is being forced not matter what if the slave dies no one would care except for family!

Finally, this inspiration piece is amazing to read. The poem beings a sense of peace to the readers mind after the horse has done so much work and is finally free. With that the poem is representing what happens next during the dark times. The south has done horrible to everyone that SHOULD BE TREATED EQUAL!!!!!!!!!!!!

The poem death of an old carriage horse is a symbol of freedom and meaning it is brought by the reconstruction era. This poem brings meaning to describe what is happening.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Its Time to Rise


Let a new earth rise, let another world be born, let a bloody peace be written in the sky. This poem brings sadness, guilt, and happiness to the table, with the ability to bring tears to ones eyes, from the heart breaking thought of the blacks being tortured but finally free, I give you the poem For My People  by Margaret Walker.

It has such a sad tone to it. For example, for my people everywhere singing there slave songs. or when it says, praying their prayers nightly to an unknown god, bending on their knees humbly to an unseen power. It is so sad that people went through this and this poem is great at describing the sadness and struggle of living like a slave.

Dark churches and schools, miss understanding the fashion of gore people. Its like the way the wording is changed, its explaining the guilt and pain people are feeling.  for my playmates in the clay and dust and sand of Alabama backyards. Or, Distressed, devoured, and deceived by money. Thus describes the struggle and guilt within the torture there was.

In the end there is a happy ending, for instance let a people loving freedom come to growth. Let the martial songs be written let the digres disappear. This poem was very touching and based off of what has happened in your life, you might take the theme of the poem a different way.  For My People.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

A Time of Death and Abandonment
By: Leah L
Resignedly beneath the sky the melancholy waters lie. So blend the turrets and shadows there that all seem pendulous in air, while from a proud tower in the town death looks gigantically down. This poem uses poetic devices such as a rhyming scheme and imagery, engaging the reader to read more about The City in the Sea, written by Edgar Allen Poe. It is about a city in a sea which is abandoned and broken down. People dont live in it anymore: Far down within the dim rest, where the good and the bad and the worst and the best have gone to their eternal rest This is linked to the Reconstruction Era when the good people and the bad people are not known for much anymore. Theyre just like any other neglected person on the street where the world is too busy to stop for anyone who cant keep up. No rays from the holy heaven come down on the long night time of that town. This city is in eternal darkness, with the occasional change: But lo! A stir in the air! The wave-- there is a movement there! Poe gives the reader a slim chance of hope to assure the reader that there is still hope in this lonely and disrepaired city. 
Edgar Allan Poe writes this poem as a time of Deaths reign in this City in the Sea, later called City of Sin. He uses his choice of wording to engage the reader of his poems to read till the end of the City in the Sea, wanting to read on to see what will happen to the city: will it be recognized or will it be forever forgotten by passersby? Poe tries to use the most descriptive words to convince the reader of this fact: no one lives here, it is abandoned, and it will stay that way till further notice. Until Poe writes the end of the short and interesting story with either a happy ending or the doom that this city dreads: the eternal reign of death.
To conclude, this poem and the title are expertly linked together by the famous, descriptive, and loved-by-all poet, Edgar Allan Poe. He tries his best to tell a story, but only through a heartfelt and descriptive poem without flat out coming out and telling the story. He makes people think about the world that we live in: how it works, what we cant change, and what we can in this cruel world.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

A Brave Sir Remembered
Poetry Analysis by Lulu C

In hearts at peace, under an English heaven, means a mighty soldier would die for England. The poem, The Soldier by Rupert Brooke, gives inspiring insight into the mind of a soldier with imagery, tone, and a life lesson that ignites thought. In the first stanza, Brooke uses imagery to express how the soldier sees England. He states, Washed by the rivers, blest by the sun Rupert also says, Flowers to love These statements mean that England is this soldiers home, with every step he takes, he owes his life to England and this lines also give you a mental image, when he walks throughout the streets of England he embraces nature and what England has given to him. Additionally, within the tone, Rupert Brooke is saying how he will die for his country.  breathing English air, and If I should die, think only this of me: What could be interpreted from these lines is that England gives him land, air, and a life, so he feels that it only fair that he protects her, goes to war for her, will die for her. The author is using the word her in place of England because the soldier doesnt look at England as just land and buildings, he sees England as a care taker, almost like a mother because she provides for him and is the reason that he is living. Furthermore, there is a great life lesson, if you look a little deeper than the surface. The soldier would die to keep his country at peace, all heart, all evil shed away, meaning that he wants England and everyone in it to live at peace, to not be scared to walk outside of their homes, to feel protected no matter who they are or where they are. This brave soldier is fighting for what he believes in, even if no one else will. He believes that the children of the motherland should be at peace because if you believe in something, you should fight for it, no matter how big or small. In short, the poem, The Soldier, is inspiring, thought provoking and an overall life lesson.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

The Sea City
Hannah 

Lo! Death has reared himself a throne, in a strange city lying alone. This is just the beginning of a powerful and memorable poem. The City in the Sea, by Edgar Allan Poe, uses mood, tone, intriguing vocab, and a twisted theme to write a powerful and moving poem. To begin, Poe creates a dynamic story line by incorporating mood and tone in his poem. The mood of the poem is in a way is gloomy. For instance, the line: No rays from the holy heaven come down (Stanza three), seems to state that the city is always dark. Then, in stanza four: The melancholy waters lie, the tone is sad. But in stanza six, the tone changes from sad to almost hopeful by crying: a stir is in the air! Furthermore, the vocab in nearly every stanza makes you think what Poe means in the poem on a deeper level. The City in the Sea makes you think what it really symbolizes by using intriguing vocab like: lurid (Stanza three), pendulous (Stanza four), serene (Stanza five), and reverence (Stanza seven). Also, Poe appeals to a variety of emotions like horror, decay, peace, and awe with the vocab in The City in the Sea. In addition, the theme of The City in the Sea, is Death will be waiting. The theme Death will be waiting for you is supported by the lines: Lo! Death has reared himself a throne (Stanza one), and The hours are breathing faint and low (Stanza seven), because they state that Death rules when you die. There are also similar themes throughout the poem that are smaller in meaning, but still connect to the overall theme: Death will be waiting for you. Finally, The City in the Sea hints at a bigger picture in life that you should always have. By incorporating tone, mood, an understandable theme, and powerful vocab, Edgar Allan Poe writes a memorable poem.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Let it go(and not in the Elsa way)
Turn the key and bolt the door, sweet is death forevermore.
 (line 6-7)
The poem The Past by Ralph Waldo Emerson has an inspiring message to not live in the pain of the past , but also that you cant fix the wrong you did. Emerson has a unique of expressing his emotions, and thats through poetry. Over all, his poetry speaks of the Reconstruction era and how it effected people. 

You cannot revise the past for it has already been set into stone. Emerson reveals the truth and pain that was experienced during the Reconstruction era. To start off, Emerson speaks in agony of the torture many went through using lines such as, 'the dept is paid' and, 'furies laid' to explain that this generation of rehabilitation is hard on the many people in that era, color aside. He indicates the past as an 'adamantine door' where no one can gain entree and all is done.No Satan with a royal trick'(line 16) can change what has already been accomplished, whether good or bad, it cannot be corrected.

Furthermore, you cant add more to your life in the past. In the same way, you cant take away any misfortune from it. Line 18 of The Past only gives more understanding to this, 'To bind or unbind, add what lacked.' What Emerson means by this is that you cant go back to add or 'unbind' anything. Emerson voices that it is as an eternally locked door that holds within it memories that you can't take back. All is now secure and fast; not the gods can shake the past(line 10-11). hatred and hope have passed along with the successes and scars that will only live on in our memory. Emerson's poem is believed to mean that the pain you have done(in this case slavery)is not to be soon forgotten and you cant change what you did. 

To explain, Emerson has a sorrowful tone, but speaks to you in its sensitive manner of speaking that many can relate to. For example, Emerson declares how nothing can enter in 'nor haughty hope, nor swart chagrin, nor murdering hate can enter in.' This means that no stuck-up hope, no madness or frustration on the African Americans, and no terrible hate can bother you in the future. For instance, nothing of your past can haunt you anymore; you start every day as a new day and you shouldnt hold grudges. 

To finalize, Emerson created a deep, meaningful, poem to explain the pain people went through during and after the Reconstruction era. You cant change the past but you can use it to better the future. You might be able to 'mend eternal fact'.


Poem by- Ralph Waldo Emerson
Essay by- Katiana

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Soldier 
In my poem soldier by Rupert Brook was inspirational because the way he wrote his poem. He made our emotions blend after we read this. We had emotions for this because he talked about peace. He talked about how the soldier knew if he died everything would be ok because he lived in peace. 
The author talked about how he lived on a farm and lived in England. The way he would use his emotion in wringing. As soon as I finished reading this poem it didnt make sense then I realized how he was talking about how he left his freedom to make others free. This poem made me feel happy about people wanting to leave peace to make others peaceful.
The soldier had me thinking about that if he was from England why would he want to leave to help American slaves. Maby because America didnt have enough soldiers to fight the south. Then I realized that he was a good man and only wanted to help

----------


## PPSEL Writing

A Battle through Hard Time
By Jordyn H
The poem The Slaves Complaint by George Moses Horton uses a plethora of poetic devices and vocabulary. For example, alliteration is used in line 13 that says, Something still my heart surveys And condescend, which means, to behave as if one is conscious or descending from dignity. Worst of all, must hope grow dim
Forever! Forever? Is used approximately twice at the end of the first four stanzas. Am I sadly cast aside, on misfortunes rugged tide? With the world my pains deride forever? Something still my heart surveys, groping through this dreary maze; is it hope?they burn and blaze forever! This means that the slave is trying to get through a hard time, and that not everything is going to go your way, theres always a challenge you have to face. Further, the slave could be seeing something, and that something is giving him hope. Hope to move on and see the world in a different perspective.
The Slaves Complaint uses a large amount of advanced vocabulary. For instance, feeble; which, means lacking physical strength, especially when aging or being ill. Alongside, an unfortunate condition or event is misfortune. To illustrate, I was at a misfortunate event last week because my grandfather past away. George Moses Horton is not lacking the amount of jargon used in The Slaves Complaint There are many unfamiliar words that, not a lot of us middle schoolers are used to; like, servitude, which, is the state of being a slave.
Figurative language and poetic devises are used throughout The Slaves Complaint thus, this kind of language enhances the poets reading. There is a major change in tone throughout the first two stanzas, and the two after that. Specifically, the slave says Forever! and Forever? a multitude of times in this poem. That is also parallelism and repetition. There is a variety of poetic devices that George Moses Horton uses that makes The Slaves Complaint more interesting to read and analyze.
This poem means that every challenge you face, there is always something to look forward/up to. Or even a more cliché reason, look at the brighter side of things. In essence, The Slaves Complaint by George Moses Horton uses a multitude amount of advanced jargon, and figurative language.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

The Freedom in a Song
Report By: Brenden N
Poem: I Hear America Singing
Poem By: Walt Whitman

I hear America singing, the varied carols I hear are the impacting words that start Walt Whitmans poem I Hear America Singing. The poem is was written about the reconstruction era so it can mean different thing in different eyes but the main idea is freedom. A song is the definition of freedom and all people are free to sing their own song. Each singing what belongs to him or her Singing with open mouths their strong melodious songs. Each person has their own rights and with that they the freedom to speak of them.

Equally important, each and every person has their own personal belonging witch belong to them. The boatman singing of what belongs to him on his boat The day belongs to the day. The people in this poem are singing of what belongs to them and them only.

People are very glad to have work and they are singing of how proud they are to have money to feed their family. The mason singing as he makes ready for work or leaves off of work The shoe maker singing as he sits at his bench. The men are singing of their wonderful work and the pride they take in that work. Given these points, all people have freedom and this poem sings of how magnificent that is.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Echo 

And from my throbbing blossoms came the words and fear and gloom what shall be our countrys dooma ~ Frances Ellen Watkins Harper 
The poem Lines by Frances Ellen Watkins Harper portrays sorrow and the ability to repent; to truly appreciate who you are, who you have become, and why you are who you are today. Frances explains that is you let someone bother you so much you will only be brought down and taken out of the world that youre happily living in, which means just be yourself and express yourself the way you want or the way that you fell happy with your attitude look and how you act. In addition, she writes every jewel is a life drop; the interpretation of this is that when you have something amazing that you worked hard for, you arent going to just give it up that easily. Furthermore, Harper states, I am like a throbbing blossom shall the wings of darkness destruct, which means that there is always darkness watching for the right time to bring you down, but if you let yourself grow and not worry what anyone else thinks you will become a beautiful person. At the same time Frances speaks from the heart: in his hand he held the banner all festooned with blood and tears twas a fearful ensign woven with the grief and the wrong of years; reading this stanza, you know that Frances has gone through the bad such as slavery segregation being teased hurt and beaten or has witnessed the bad and the when you have done something bad in life it follows you till your days are over, and you can never change where you came from or the story behind you. The moral of this story is that life isn't as bad as you think it is. This poem has a lot of frivolous word to bring strong emotion. This poem has symbolism, personification, and similes.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Peace in Society
Peace can change attitudes, people, but most importantly it can change society. The poems claim portrays the theme, Peace is in society, we just have to find it. Wars are common in nearly everywhere because of the lack of peace. In the poem, As I Walk These Broad, Majestic Days, it says, For war the struggle of blood finishd in tragic deal. I think this means the price to get what we want is too high and will bring war and disagreement. A partial part of the poem is a life lesson about war. War is nothing new and threadbare but it can effect things and people in multiple ways. Therefore, war can lead to change. Change is what we have been used to our whole lives. We have --as it states in the poem-- vast factories and Perhaps to engage in time in still more dreadful contests, dangers, longer campaigns, and crises, labors beyond all others. Change is an evolution. It can lead to greater things or it can lead to a possibly worse future. Either way, change has an outcome or aftermath. Approved growth of cities and spread of new invention is our aftermath of change. In As I Walk These Broad, Majestic Days it says, Endorsement of all and who do not object to do it means that if we do not question our fate, good things will have a reward. But to announce solid things; science, ships, politics, cities, factories, are not nothingI watch them. Is this referring to all the things that we have accomplished throughout the years? Perhaps, it is the aftermath. An aftermath is everything thats happened after the main event. In this poem, it sums up whats happened and whats new to the United States. This poem reveals out flaws so that we can perfect them. If we can perfect ourselves, we will live in a peaceful place.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

IN THE EYES OF MY SURROUNDINGS
BY CHARISE 
Let a new earth rise. Let another world be born. Let a second generation full of courage issue. For my People by Margaret Walker, is a poem that uses a plethora of poetic devices to explain the world around her, such as apostrophe, symbolism, and tone. For instance, she uses apostrophe but, it can also be interpreted as symbolism. In this line, For my people lending strength for the years she could be using both symbolism and apostrophe to refer to people in the military/soldiers. For my people standing, staring trying to fashion a better way from confusion this line is based towards people that possibly lost someone in the military. Furthermore, she also uses symbolism to enhance readers understanding of the point she is trying to get across. For example, for my people walking spreading joy: people that are generally happy, that make others happy. In addition, the author uses tone to imply the emotions that the character or narrator is feeling. Such as, Dragging along never gaining, never reaping, never knowing and never understanding. Clearly the character is feeling confused or sad. Margaret walker evidently claimed that unless you put yourself in someone elses shoes, you will never know or fully understand. Margaret walkers poem  For my People defines many points of view of her surroundings through symbolism, apostrophe, and tone.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Eagle of Heaven 
Eagle of heaven! Such fall was thine. If you want a poem with deep meaning a Sun Struck Eagle is the right poem for you. This poem has a deep back ground with a life meaning all in one. It about how slaves where at the bottom and then came up to the top. The part of the poem then the eagle sores throw the sky with dark plumes quivering upon his neck. Furthermore it has a lot of metaphors. Like how the eagle and how it is has black feathers. Also the sword in war. they fought the war to help the African Americans rise agent there slave owners. At points this poem is very confusing. There are word like Thine, oer, and divine. Some words arent familiar with most students. Over all this is a very meaning full poem and it has a lot of life lessons.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Nothing is lost forever it is simply transformed into thought myth and legend. Edgar Allan Poe indirectly discusses the importance of life in The City in the Sea using symbolism, poetic devices, and a very dark theme to convey this. To Begin with, as expected in a poem symbolism is incredibly apparent helping convey the theme. For example, in stanza 1 line 1 Poe said Lo! Death has reared himself a throne. Where he symbolizes death with war. Symbolism is also used in stanza 7 line 7 where he says Hell rising from one thousand thrones. Which symbolizes congress. As exemplified, the poem The City in the Sea. To continue, poetic devices are integrated into this poem. Poe alludes to Babylonia in stanza 3 line 7 Up fanes like Babylon walls. Poes uses the cliché of death as a person by saying death looks gigantically down. Edgar Allan Poe uses rhymes in sequence in a pattern of 2, 3, and 2 which represents a city flying higher than ever before and falling farther and farther than ever before. All of the symbolism and poetic devices form a dark theme to this poem. The overall theme of this poem is very dark and creative it will leave you with questions. The theme is that all things die and war just bring the causalities higher and higher. This is evidenced by his over use of the word death. This poem does not directly teach anything to you it instead leaves you to think about the importance of life and not to waste what little time we have fighting. To theorize, live life love yourself and spread like the message Poe did with symbolism, poetic devices, and a dark theme.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Fingering the Plastic Leaves

Ive never forgotten the charred bitter fruit of holidays poplars, nor will I. In Where you are planted, the poet Evie Shockley uses multiple ideas that get you thinking about how it was written. She uses symbolism, many poetic devices, and depending on how you look at it, multiple themes that have different meanings.
To begin, the symbolism in this poem is just out of the world. For example, when it says 100 degrees in the shade, it made me think about looking at a thermometer or thermostat and the red line in the middle all the way up to 100 degrees. In the same line, it says that there are still pools of humidity. That phrase could explain how it is a hot summer day and the thermometer is over 100 degrees to where you just need something to cool your body down. The symbolism in Where you are planted gets you thinking and yearning you grew up where the author grew up and experience the same entity.
Furthermore, the many poetic devices available to use, Evie Shockley uses more than just the ones that I have listed. For example, in the first line of the poem, it says Hes as high as a Georgia Pine. How many trees do you know about? Is this one of them? It is used in a simile form. She also used personification when saying that it was best to settle into still pools of humidity. The more poetic devices you put into a poem, the more engaging the story is going to be and the readers will want to read more than just the first two sentences.
Overall, the main theme can be anything that relates to the poem, but in a way that you can understand it. When she has southern trees ending each line, I think of the theme as being where she grew up in the south which could be next to the ocean or in Florida. When she explains that I grew up in the shadows of the southern trees makes me wonder if she is relating to her childhood memories and wants other people to live her childhood. There could be multiple themes, it just depends on the person that reads it, and how you understand the poem. This poem is important and has a life lesson because it shows you that childhood memories are good to cherish when you are older. Clearly, Where you are planted has symbolism, multiple poetic devices, and multiple meaning themes.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Overcoming


Obstacles dont have to stop you, if you run into a wall, dont turn around and give up, figure a way to overcome it. Francis E.W. Harper (1825-1911) reaches out and tells people just because youve been given an obstacle, doesnt mean its the end, overcome it in his poem Learning to Read.


To start off with I found it Clever and unique they way he uses his rhymes. With his rhymes we could say a word in one verse of the line and about two versus in that same line he would rhyme that word. For example very soon the Yankee teachers came down and setup school; But oh! How the rebs did hate it, it was against their rule. So the rhyme there would be school and rule. Furthermore the best way to think about this poems meaning would honestly be overcoming. And I longed to read my bible, for precious words it said; But when I begun to learn it, folks just shook their heads and said there is no use trying, oh! Chloe youre too late; but as I was rising sixty there was no time to wait. see? People are saying shes too old and shes basically out of time but she ignored them and overcame them and basically said I might be getting old and my eyes getting wary, But I will learn to read. Another example of overcoming is at the end she says Then I got a little cabin, a place to call my own, and I felt as independent, as a queen upon her throne. Last but not least, Francis uses extremely well words and phrases to go perfectly along with overcoming. For instance Our masters would try to hide, book learning from our eyes; Knowledge didnt agree with slavery, twould make us all too wise. Another example is so I got a pair of glasses, and straight to work I went, and never stopped till I could read all the hymns and testament. 

So I hope throughout this review I taught you about Francis E.W. Harpers Learn to Read and how it taught a little lesson of overcoming obstacles.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

To Live and Not to Live

Writing
To live and not be Thine Own, Like Springtime when birds are flown; is the first two stanzas of the poem Thine Own by Josephine Delphine Henderson. In the poem Thine Own by Josephine Delphine Henderson there is a lot of imagery, it has a deep meaning, and a tone quiet understand able. First, Josephines poem Thine Own consist of an array of imagery. To start, Thine Own by Josephine Delphine Henderson consist of a lot of wonderful and very descriptive imagery. For example, in stanza 3 it says Or liberty in prison bars, that stanza gives lots of imagery. To continue, Thine Own has a down reaching meaning with in the poem. To move on, Josephine has a short and to the point meaning. The meaning of Thine Own is slaves being held back from their abilities. To illustrate, in stanza 7 is says like lovely flower that has no scent, saying that the African Americans were able to do thing but werent allowed to. Furthermore, Josephine has a frank yet deep full and meaning full tone. The tone of this poem is sad and held back. In addition, in stanza 6 it says Or rest when theres no weariness is a good model of the tone of the poem. Finally, Thine Own is a good life lesson because it shows that all men are created equally. In conclusion, Thine Own is a great piece of poetry because of its imagery, deep meaning, and a short, to the point tone.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Learning to read with a helping hand
Learning to read by: Francis Harper
Zachary S
Reach out your hand and let someone grab it for you are lending a reading hand. In the poem Learning to read by Francis Harper you will find a multitude of metaphors, imagery, and an amazing tone. With the imagery of this poem it adds a whole new meaning to it. For example: and greased the pages of his book adds a great sense of tactile touch. An amazing sense of auditory is: who heard the children spell. The imagery pulls you into the poem and makes you feel like you are one of the many voices calling out for a hand to pull them out of the deep dark void that is the segregation era.it makes you reach out and lend a much needed helping hand to pull the African Americans out of the void. In addition, the metaphors add a whole new perspective to the poem. For example: but as I was rising sixty, I had no time to wait. This adds a great sense of feeling that you need to do what you want before you lose it all. And a sense of independence would be: and I felt as independent as a queen upon her throne. The metaphors will put a much needed smile on your face and encourage you to keep reading further into the poem. To include, the tone of this poem makes you feel happy that thee whites are giving the colored a source of education and quote-on-quote freedom with chains. Line 1-4, first stanza, the tone makes, you too, that you hate the rules. Lines 41-44, last stanza, the author make you happy that the colored now have freedom. Even though there is now freedom from slavery, there is still lots of strings to be taken away for people to be truly free. All in all, the poem Learning to read by Francis Harper

----------


## Ms. Cassady

Death rules a lonely city in the far west, where the buildings are unknown and everything comes to rest by melancholy waters. Nighttime prevails here. Although in eternal darkness, light from the sea shines on the tower and death looks down from his tower. The graves lie open, but none of their riches tempt the still waters. Then, suddenly, a breeze causes some movement in the sea, which gains a red glow as if to resemble the coming of the underworld as the city begins to sink. 
In the poem The city by the sea Edgar Allan Poe uses diction, symbolism, and imagery to create an effective and engaging piece. By beginning with the personification of death, City in the Sea quickly sets the tone of darkness and sorrow for the remainder of the poem. This exemplifies the gothic setting that Poe establishes in this piece. The city does not have a realistic location and instead takes place in a more romantic setting. The land promotes mystery for all. Poes Gothicism deals mainly with atmosphere and mood, and the loneliness of the city and its closeness with death help to set the increasing horror. 
In The city by the sea the main meaning of the poem revolves around hard labor and death. Death rules the city, and from his tower he emphasizes the increasing death in the city. The city is located far down within the dim west which represents the direction of the setting sun and that symbolizes a large amount of death. The dead are gaily-jeweled which implies happiness and celebration, but they lie in open graves and they only have the energy of the waves. Eventually, the first sign of movement fails to save the city and it ands up sinking slowly. The citys lack of willpower positions it as destined for doom and it begins to sink.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

Rights and Knowledge
By: Yushi 

But some of us would try to steal a little from the book. Learning to Read by Frances E.W. Harper reveals how slaves wanted to read, but their owners kept the books away from them so they could not educate themselves, although the northerners supported the slaves to read.
To begin with, the poem had emotions. In the poem it said, Well, the northern folks kept sending the Yankee teachers down; and they stood right up and helped us, Rebs still sneer and frown. The poem also says, Our owners always tried to hide book learning from our eyes. The slave owners didnt want slaves to read; therefore, they attempted to educate themselves. The poem shows how difficult it is to do certain tasks without freedom, and everyone deserves to learn. 
Furthermore, Frances Harper used outstanding language in her poem. Most of the time, the poem had rhymes. In each individual stanza every other line rhymes. The rhymes go abcb. A slaves life story, and the struggles to educate yourself was revealed. In the 10th stanza, it said But I was rising sixty, I had no time to wait. So I got a pair of glasses, and went straight to work. The author wanted the reader to understand what harsh things the slaves had to go through. Knowledge didnt agree with slavery, Twould make us all to wise. Every line in the poem had excellent language usage to unravel a history.
In addition, Learning to Read had historical references. Back during the Reconstruction Era, slaves did not have rights, like the people in this poem. Events in the poem happened during the Reconstruction Era. Having a historical twist may give readers a good idea of what took place during the era. Overall, the poem had a remarkable layout and great language usage, which also left readers hanging, wanting to know more about the historical events in the poem.

----------


## PPSEL Writing

The past is the past and will never come back. The Past by Ralph Waldo Emerson is a pome that has many poetic devices such as, repetition, rhyme, and alliteration. These poetic devices all make his pome the best of the best.
Ralph Waldo Emerson has a line of repetition in his poem called the past. In line six it states turn the key and bolt the door. He uses the word the twice and that could be considered repetition because it is used twice in the same line. Ralph has very powerful words to make his poem just right. 
Furthermore, he also uses rhyme in his poem. In lines one and three there is rhyme at the end, paid and laid rhyme. When the author uses rhyme it makes the reader want to read more, because it is important to put poetic devices to catch the readers attention.
Lastly, the reader uses alliteration in his pome. He says nor haughty hope and when I saw that I thought that that could be considered alliteration because the words have similar beginning sounds.
In conclusion the pome the Past by Ralph Waldo Emerson is a life carrying experience that will make you think harder about life.

----------


## Ms. Cassady

In the poem Charge of The Light Brigade Alfred Lord Tennyson shows how hard life is for a soldier in antebellum America. First and foremost, it is very dangerous to charge blindly into battle. Tennyson depicts this when he says, into the jaws of death, into the mouth of Hell next, lines 17-19 show our heroes being trapped by cannons. At the end stanza 5, many men have died. These selections show in themselves that war is extremely treacherous. To continue, a soldier is not permitted to question orders. Gives good insight on how a good soldier reacts to his order, Theirs not to make a reply, Theirs not to reason why. Theirs to do and die. The repetition of theirs shows ownership to the soldier. Also, being a soldier is both physically and mentally demanding. In stanza 3 we see the soldiers must fight for awhile with sprints in-between. Tennyson ends the poem with the noble six hundred returning home as heroes.

----------


## Ms. Cassady

Learning to read with a helping hand
Learning to read by: Francis Harper
Zachary S
Reach out your hand and let someone grab it for you are lending a reading hand. In the poem Learning to read by Francis Harper you will find a multitude of metaphors, imagery, and an amazing tone. With the imagery of this poem it adds a whole new meaning to it. For example: and greased the pages of his book adds a great sense of tactile touch. An amazing sense of auditory is: who heard the children spell. The imagery pulls you into the poem and makes you feel like you are one of the many voices calling out for a hand to pull them out of the deep dark void that is the segregation era.it makes you reach out and lend a much needed helping hand to pull the African Americans out of the void. In addition, the metaphors add a whole new perspective to the poem. For example: but as I was rising sixty, I had no time to wait. This adds a great sense of feeling that you need to do what you want before you lose it all. And a sense of independence would be: and I felt as independent as a queen upon her throne. The metaphors will put a much needed smile on your face and encourage you to keep reading further into the poem. To include, the tone of this poem makes you feel happy that thee whites are giving the colored a source of education and quote-on-quote freedom with chains. Line 1-4, first stanza, the tone makes, you too, that you hate the rules. Lines 41-44, last stanza, the author make you happy that the colored now have freedom. Even though there is now freedom from slavery, there is still lots of strings to be taken away for people to be truly free. All in all, the poem Learning to read by Francis Harper is a great life lesson because it teaches you that your life, education, and freedom will always come at a price. In conclusion, this poem has an amazing tone, engaging imagery, and metaphors that give it the final touch.

----------


## Ms. Cassady

Amaranthine Love
In the poem The Soldier by Rupert Brooke, the poet engages his audience to continuously read this poem and wish there was more. Some of the lines are very alluring, yet seem so simple. An example of this could be, Gave, once, her flowers to love, her ways to roam; A body of Englands, breathing English air. This line is very descriptive and overall, just engaging. Brooke does a good job of explaining the theme of the poem throughout it and does not state the theme exactly. In fact, Brooke discloses the theme, in a very subtle way, throughout the poem. The Soldier can engage a profusion of audience members no matter whom or where they are. Rupert Brooke uses poetic devices in a very exquisite style on all accounts in this poem. A list of these devices may include: symbolism, personification, tone/mood/voice, and many more. Brooke also has an engaging theme. All of these devices are used to enhance this significant poem. Inescapably, Brooke uses very many poetic devices to grapnel the reader in the poem The Soldier

To begin, Rupert Brooke uses symbolism in his poem to explain and engage the audience. One of his lines states, A dust whom England bore, shaped, made aware, This line is explaining that England is making a person who was not aware, more aware that death comes at a price, but love is always free. Even though England is not alive, it is still a really powerful line. Brooke uses this to emphasize this amazing poem. The poem The Soldier has a deluge of significant symbolisms in The Soldier to help contract the pursuer to continue reading the poem. Also, in The Soldier Brooke uses symbolism to change the tone in the poem very subtly. Brooke clearly symbolizes that when the soldier dies, he will always be with his lovers. This is going more in depth with the line A pulse in the eternal mind, no less and Brooke really emphasizes this.

Proximately, Rupert Brooke also uses personification in The Soldier to catch the audience among his poem. Brooke gives England human qualities to explain how The Soldier in the poem is with England and how England is depressed at his death. Even though England is a country withholding three million people (estimate from early 1900s), this country was given human qualities. Brooke did a very good job at using very little personification lines and still showing how important it is in the poem. In fact, this poem has 1-2 lines with personification and those lines are some of the short ones. Even with the amount of personification used, Brooke made this device visible in those lines in The Soldier. 

Equally important, the overall theme and tone/voice of The Soldier by Rupert Brooke is a good theme for a great poem. For starters, one of the many thought out themes of The Soldier is that even when death comes, love will always be by your side. Even with how hard the times are, love can always find time for its favorite person in the whole entire world, YOU. Love is endless, it will never go away even if you think no one loves you, no matter what youre always being loved. Brooke does explain the theme a little bit more throughout the poem; some of the lines from The Soldier explain this theme as well. One of those lines might be If I should die, think only this of me: That theres some corner of a foreign field That is forever England. This line is very descriptive in what the theme might be and gives a clear example of it. 
Altogether, The Soldier by Rupert Brooke is an overall outstanding poem that uses many poetic devices including but not limited to: symbolism, personification, theme, and tone/voice. In conclusion, the poem The Soldier is a very engaging poem using multiple techniques to grasp readers of any kind no matter the person.

----------

